# Other > DWD/depression and the media >  Good Samaritan

## Jaquaia

https://m.facebook.com/story.php?sto...56723587673159


I felt like this needed sharing as we hear so much about people not understanding mental health issues. This fab lady is lovely and thoroughly deserves her award from the police for what she did. 

She also happens to be the talented one who made Talia's fab Christmas collar  :O:

----------

OldMike (27-07-17),Paula (27-07-17)

----------


## Suzi

I completely agree. She deserves every inch of that award.

----------


## S deleted

It's good to know there are still some good people in this world, unlike the bus driver today who was a complete  :Swear:  :Swear:  :Swear:  :Swear:  :Swear:  :Swear:  to a guy who clearly had mental issues humiliating him in front of everyone. I have put a complaint in to bus operator.

----------


## Prycejosh1987

What price can you or me put on a life. Everyone is special and unique. She did something great.

----------


## Suzi

Again this is a very old thread! ​

----------

